# Wildsau DH bremsung



## Maui (20. Oktober 2003)

bin am we ein Foes DHS Mono gefahren, nit schlecht hab mich aber als saupilot nicht aus den angeln geworfen.
was funzt is die Bremsmomentabstützung an der kiste.
Kann man sowas nicht an die DH Sau dranbasteln? oder macht da gar keinen sinn, geo mäßig? was meint ihr?


----------



## wolfi (20. Oktober 2003)

hi,
also rein technisch ist es nicht nötig, da ein 4-gelenker laut theorie nicht zum bremsenstempeln neigt. bei meinem alten intense als falscher 4-gelenker (1-gelenker mit 3-gelenkiger abstützung  ) hätte es totsicher sinn gemacht, denn das ding war doll am stempeln.
meines pers. eindruckes nach macht eine von der federung entkoppelte bremse über eine bremsmomentabstützung und einer auf die achse gesteckte bremsankerplatte (evtl. auch noch etwas schwimmend gelagert, habe sowas bei meinem alten gs-gespann) immer sinn. absolut reaktionsfreies bremsen in jeder lage....schöne idee!!!
also ich habe  auf geil gestimmt!
gruß
der wolfi
ps: oink-oink


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dj-Airstrike (21. Oktober 2003)

ich find bremsmoment abstützungen sehr krass, da ich bei meinem tomac extrem probleme hab, da wäre sowas glaub ich sinnvoll!

ich weiß nich maui, obs dir aufgefallen ist in todtnau 

naja, die neue mühle hat ja eine


----------



## AlutechCycles (21. Oktober 2003)

also drehmomentabstützung bei einem horstlink tut nicht not da dieses system beim bremsen nicht so auf die federung wirkt wie bei einem eingelenker.
nichts desto trotz wird es dies bei uns als option demnächst geben, für leute, die es trotzdem haben möchten. wir werden unser eigenes system bauen; dauert aber noch. dieses wirds dann als nachrüstkit geben.


und nun noch fröhliches weiterstimmen 
gruß chris


----------



## Maui (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Alutech _
> *also drehmomentabstützung bei einem horstlink tut nicht not da dieses system beim bremsen nicht so auf die federung wirkt wie bei einem eingelenker.
> nichts desto trotz wird es dies bei uns als option demnächst geben, für leute, die es trotzdem haben möchten. wir werden unser eigenes system bauen; dauert aber noch. dieses wirds dann als nachrüstkit geben.
> 
> ...



versteh ich net. wenn es net tut warum dann der aufwand?
is schon klar das es beim eingelenker mehr reinhaut aber lohnt sich der aufwand für einen viergelenker?


----------



## AlutechCycles (21. Oktober 2003)

anscheinend haben da schon mehrere nach gefragt, nach der drehmomentabstützung...es besteht also nachfrage..auch wenn es nicht unbedingt notwendig ist...es gibt einige die das unbedingt haben wollen... es gibt ja auch leute die ne 200mm gabel in ihr ht bauen...... über den sinn mancher dinge scheiden manche geister....

greetz chris


----------



## woodstock (21. Oktober 2003)

ich versteh auch net wieso den aufwand bei einem system wo es theortisch nur überflüssig wäre! 
macht doch erstmal einen prototypen für die abstützung, von mir aus mit so ner umwerferschelle (brauch ja net ewig zu halten, nur um das system zu testen). das ding montiert an ner sau, die nach willingen oder an den gardasee mitbringen und dann mal die sautreiber platznehmen lassen.

wenns was bringt, sehr gut, wenn nicht wäre der entwicklungsaufwand (= u.a. geld) für die katz und alles müsste auf den käufer umgelegt werden.


----------



## AlutechCycles (21. Oktober 2003)

naja jürgen verkauft nichts was nicht ausführlich prototypenmäßig getestet wurde. dafür sind dann auch wir teamfahrer da, das neue material zu testen. ich muß zugeben diese drehmomentabstützung genießt in der prioritätenliste momentan nicht den obersten stellenwert  


gruß chris


----------



## Bergaufbremser (23. Oktober 2003)

@ chris

sorry, aber heisst es nicht bremsmomentabstützung


----------



## AlutechCycles (23. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bergaufbremser _
> *@ chris
> 
> sorry, aber heisst es nicht bremsmomentabstützung  *



nein bzw auch
gruß
chris


----------



## Maui (11. Februar 2004)

und was macht der proto?

gibts was neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

